
Micro PaaS Nanobox – official launch today - sdomino
https://twitter.com/nanobox_io/status/829362867346485248
======
sanderson1
I'm part of the core team behind Nanobox and am more than willing to answer
any questions. We're super excited to be out of beta. Feel free to check us
out: [https://nanobox.io](https://nanobox.io)

